# I would like to applaud Apple



## mightyjlr (Jan 8, 2003)

I am glad Apple handled the iLife situation the way they did.  I for one, will go and buy the store version of iLife, just because they offered it to me for free.  Sure, I'm basically wasting 50$ in doing this (I have a DVD burner, but not a Superdrive, so iDVD3 will not work for me), but I will show my support to Apple for handling this the right way, and not forcing us to buy it.  Although nowhere does it say we are entitled to free updates of the iApps, these applications are a vital and neccessary part of OSX as a whole.

It is especially important because these iApps are not meant for the professional, but the mainstream computer user.  My parents will never use Photoshop, Final Cut Pro, or DVD Studio Pro.  Once I buy them a new iMac they sure as hell will use iPhoto, iMovie and iDVD.  I am also sure it will convince them to drop their Windows machine.  All I hear from my father is how often his computer crashes... loaded with Windows XP.  He is not ignorant of computers at all, in fact he is quite proficient in their use, but that doesn't stop his computing experince from being unpleasant.  Right now he really only uses his computer to write documents, check e-mail and surf the internet.  Sure windwos xp has an image editor and a movie maker, but please...  An iMac with the iLife suite will allow him to do sooo much more.  My parents will be switchers.

I myself am a switcher.  I hated 9.  Hated it.  I saw ads for the Powerbook and thought it was the best looking computer I had ever seen.  I didn't even consider it though because I had used Mac OS 8-9 in school and absolutely despised it.  Luckily I went to Apple's website a few months later and was amazed at the new OSX.  I bought my Powerbook that same day.  I will never go back, and a big part of the reason is because of the iApps.

OK, this was a lot longer than I was going for, but oh well.  I think we should thank Apple for the gift they have given us today.  It was certainly smart of them to do, because of possible consumer anger, but they could have certainly charged 10$ per app and not gotten a very bad response.  Instead they will give them to us for free.

Thank you Apple.


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 8, 2003)

How about giving that money to a charity instead?


----------



## mightyjlr (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MacLuv _
> *How about giving that money to a charity instead?
> 
> *



I guess I shouldn't really take offense to this post, but i do, considering you have no idea of the amount of time and money that I give to charitable organizations each year.  Tell you what... I'll make a donation to the Red Cross of $100 in your name if you go out and buy iLife too.


----------



## edX (Jan 8, 2003)

mightyjlr - i'm not sure i would go so far as to just give apple my money for something i don't need, but overall, your points are very well made and i agree with them. 

there are already companies who dominate the market in the areas that the iapp cover. but they are also way out of the price range of the average consumer. Apple is providing them for free or cheap - making them available to those of us who will probably never see fit to spend the money for photoshop, powerpoint, etc. All the uber geeks out there had best get a grip - not everything needs to be for you.

Frankly, with all the complaining on this site that i have heard about browsers and the constant cry for apple to make their own, i would have thought that most people would have been standing up cheering for this expo if safari were the last big announcement. For a first release browser, it rocks like none other before. using it today at mwsf actually has me motivated to finally make the jump to jaguar. al the other little jag exclusives were nice, but not anything i'd see myself needing or wanting. i may use them, but not out of anything but convience. safari is everything everybody has complained the other browsers aren't (minus those frigging tabs of course  ). but no, people are complaining still over a missing feature or 2 in a browser that was rushed to completion for this show. 

and it was just a teaser for the real event - two of the coolest laptops i've ever seen and i'm not normally drawn to laptops. but these 2 address my biggest problems with the whole idea of laptops - they're neither big enough or small enough. now there is one of each that works. small for the convience of carrying around - just think, it will fit in a stack with your real notebooks. and big, for those who want the convience of back and forth to work without feeling like they can't see their work. WOW - that alone is cool. but now  they come equipped with bluetooth built in - another thing i have heard so much screaming for!!

you know the only reason i tolerate all the bitching is because this show has demonstrated to me that apple listens to it.  so please whine louder, so next year's show will be even better


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mightyjlr _
> *I guess I shouldn't really take offense to this post, but i do, considering you have no idea of the amount of time and money that I give to charitable organizations each year.  Tell you what... I'll make a donation to the Red Cross of $100 in your name if you go out and buy iLife too. *



How about I give $10,000 in your name for every $50 you don't spend on Apple?


----------



## boi (Jan 8, 2003)

why the hate, macluv? he's supporting a company that you 'luv'. i see no reason for bitterness or sarcasm. i thought it was a cool thing to do. 
i've got a superdrive, so the second i get a DV i'll get iLife ^_^.


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 8, 2003)

What does this have to do with hate? This has to do with wasting money. Marching down to the Apple store and slapping fifty bucks on the table for a suite of applications that you can get for free is just a bad idea. *Apple is not a charity, it's a business.* That money can be put to better use somewhere else. That's my only point. If you want to "donate" money to Apple, *buy Apple stock.* Duh.

PS... everybody needs to chill out with me, k? You guys should know me by now... everybody loves in different ways...


----------



## kendall (Jan 8, 2003)

I don't see any harm in buying iLife, even if you could download it for free.  I imagine it will be coming with documentation that might be invaluable to some users.  

In anycase, its certainly not wasting money,  especially if Apple Computer is something you believe in and enjoy. Wouldn't you want to support it in anyway possible?  This type of dedication is why Apple has always been able to weather the storm.  

I would think someone who profiles Apple users would understand this type of dedication and its importance to Apple better than anyone.


----------



## edX (Jan 8, 2003)

i don't see any harm in it, i just wouldn't see myself doing it. on the other hand if it came with printed manuals, i might rethink that.


----------



## mightyjlr (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MacLuv _
> *How about I give $10,000 in your name for every $50 you don't spend on Apple? *


 


> _Originally posted by MacLuv _
> *What does this have to do with hate? This has to do with wasting money. Marching down to the Apple store and slapping fifty bucks on the table for a suite of applications that you can get for free is just a bad idea. Apple is not a charity, it's a business. That money can be put to better use somewhere else. That's my only point. If you want to "donate" money to Apple, buy Apple stock. Duh.
> 
> PS... everybody needs to chill out with me, k? You guys should know me by now... everybody loves in different ways...*



Obviously Apple is not a charity.  Paying $50 for a piece of software that I dont REALLY need to pay for is not a donation.  It is supporting a company.  I also buy shareware.  Am I donating money to them?  No, I am supporting them.  I get something back from them.  Obviously iLife apps are not shareware, but I do get something back from them in their use, and since I am receiving something back for my $50, that is not a donation.

MacLuv, my offer still stands, I will change it though.  I will buy 15 shares of Apple stock and donate it to the Red Cross.  Kill two birds with one stone.  Support Apple and put it to better use somewhere else.  How does that sound?


----------



## phatsharpie (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mightyjlr _
> *Sure, I'm basically wasting 50$ in doing this (I have a DVD burner, but not a Superdrive, so iDVD3 will not work for me)... *



I believe iDVD 3 will support 3rd party burners... So maybe it's not a waste of your money after all!


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 8, 2003)

Ah, there we go. 

The best way to explain this, kendall, is to say if you want to support a company, you invest in it. Buying products doesn't really "support" the company--it pays the bills and anything left over is profit that *might* be put back into the company--*but only if the company decides to retain earnings.* (When you buy Apple products, for example, most of it goes to people like Steve Jobs in the form of compensation.)

So, *if you really want to "support" Apple, buy stock, not products. * Not only will you support the company, but you'll own it. I think this conversation touches on one of the fundamental reasons why I have trouble dealing with Steve Jobs--but I won't get into that here.

*smootch*


----------



## fakeyboy (Jan 8, 2003)

Actually MacLuv, when you buy Apple stock, you don't benefit Apple - you benefit the person who previously owned the stock.  The only time you'd actually benefit Apple was if you participated in an IPO or a rights issue (where you already own some stock and they give you the chance to buy more at a discount)


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mightyjlr _
> *  It is supporting a company.  I also buy shareware.  Am I donating money to them?  No, I am supporting them. *



There's a big difference between buying commercial apps and buying shareware. Supporting shareware allows "one man bands" to  pay their rent, if that. Commercial software has a profit model and strategy. As I stated above, this means by the time you buy the software, it's already been accounted for. You're paying the bills and creating profit. This doesn't always mean that one is "supporting the company."



As far as buying the shares, I would consisder that a wise choice if you feel that it is a good investment. Make your money work for you, not the other way around.


----------



## kendall (Jan 8, 2003)

The best way to explain this, MacLuv, is to say, oh wait...



> _Originally posted by fakeyboy_
> *Actually MacLuv, when you buy Apple stock, you don't benefit Apple - you benefit the person who previously owned the stock. The only time you'd actually benefit Apple was if you participated in an IPO or a rights issue (where you already own some stock and they give you the chance to buy more at a discount)*



fakeyboy explained it for me.  

In anycase, you can buy all the Apple stock you want but if nobody buys their goods, well, you get the idea.

*smootch*


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 8, 2003)

Fine, I didn't want to get into the semantics of this, but I will...

Yes, true, a company only makes money from the sale of stock when it issues shares. But companies issue new shares all the time to raise capital. This is called *equity financing*. As far as the sale of shares not helping Apple, you have to understand that Apple ownes shares as well, and can sell them to investors. So if the stock price goes up*, Apple can bank on it as well. Selling stock at a profit is a lot easier than selling products for profit. One can always dump stock.

I was just trying to point the "donation" attitude in the right direction, not give a lecture on investing. K?

*and demand for stock is one way for the price to go up.


----------



## fakeyboy (Jan 8, 2003)

Sorry MacLuv but you're just plain wrong.  Apple may own shares but certainly not shares in Apple - it can issue new shares but can't "own" them.  When Apple buys it's own shares this is a known as a buy back & the number of shares in issue drops.  Companies do this to bolster stock prices.

You're right about "Equity Financing" being the issue of new stock to the publec.  However, this is not done "all the time" as it's relatively expensive when compared say to raising debt.

Don't try and tell me I'm wrong MacLuv - I know what I'm talking about on this one (for once!)


----------



## stealth (Jan 8, 2003)

_edited by ed for improper attack on a fellow site member. _


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fakeyboy _
> *Sorry MacLuv but you're just plain wrong.  Apple may own shares but certainly not shares in Apple - it can issue new shares but can't "own" them. *



I'm trying to keep things really simple here. I'm not wrong. There are any number of ways a company can own its own shares, all of which are beyond the scope of this post. Once again, I'm not here to give a lecture on how to invest or how the stock market works.


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stealth _
> *edited by ed because it does qualify as a personal attack*



Does this qualify for a personal attack? Stealth, if you don't have anything nice to say about a member of this forum, don't say anything at all.


----------



## fakeyboy (Jan 8, 2003)

No Macluv, there are no (legal) ways for a company to own it's own shares.  I used to work in Corporate Finance in the City (London's Wall St.) so please don't try and tell me how structured finance works.


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 8, 2003)

<-- happy thoughts happy thoughts


----------



## fakeyboy (Jan 8, 2003)

So what'd you do on Wall St (and what's at 111 Wall St?)


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 8, 2003)

Nothing... never mind, you win, sorry to have troubled you.




 <--- happy thoughts happy thoughts


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 8, 2003)

<--- lots of happy happy thoughts


----------



## fakeyboy (Jan 8, 2003)

Believe it or not London is (still) a major financial centre.  Thankfully my work never took me to Wall St.

I imagine the NYSE is at 111 Wall St in which case that'd make you an ex trader... in which case you wouldn't know as much as the brains behind Wall St i.e. Corporate Financiers.

It's OK to be wrong you know - so long as you learn from it.

If a company tried to buy its own stock (through an intermediary for example) it'd be manipulating the market - which is illegal.  If a company buys its own stock direct, it's a buy back.  Which is legal.  So any company which somehow owns it's own stock has committed an illegal act.

Now if you want to show me how a company can legally buy it's stock, I'm all ears - perhaps I can learn something.


----------



## fakeyboy (Jan 8, 2003)

For anyone wondering, the above post is in reponse to a post whare MacLuv claimed he had worked on Wall St.  Apparently he was so successful he has been able to retire to New Zealand at the tender age of 33.  That post has now been edited/removed.


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## edX (Jan 8, 2003)

two things - first lay off the personal slander. i get really angry really fast when this starts up. accounts get lost quickly. reread the site rules if you have questions about this.

second - you guys want to argue stock trading, start a thread in the cafe. normally i would allow this during slower periods, but mwsf is really busy here and this is the best titled thread in this whole forum so i hate to see anybody screw it up by taking it this far off course.


----------



## edX (Jan 8, 2003)

macluv - i've edited out his questioning of your integrity. but i won't take out his explanation of what you said. if you put it out there and somebody else sees it, its public. apparently it's a good thing i wasn't the one who saw it first. i'd be happy with that if i were you 

now you guys can take this outside or we'll split the thread and take it outside for you.


----------



## fakeyboy (Jan 8, 2003)

Ed just so I know, could you PM me with what I said about MacLuv?  I just don't want to make the same mistake again.


----------



## fryke (Jan 8, 2003)

this thread is about applauding apple. and i do.

the keynote has been a thrill for me, although i've only been able to see it two hours after it first aired (or webbed, but i have airport, so...).

The PowerBooks - Great. Just great. I don't know why they're still selling 15" 867 models, but I'd certainly grab one of both new models if I had the money.

Safari - Great entry. Great source code choice. This will be my browser.

iLife - Great. As I'm not creating DVDs, I can get most of it for free (all I really need). And I wouldn't mind the 50$ for what iDVD 3 is worth (much, much more...).

Yet, Apple has to (and will) upgrade the desktops soon. But rather silently, I guess, as they _want_ to make us buy portables, which I think is great, too, as I'm a mobile professional, anyway.

And then: Mac OS X booting only. Finally. I'm in heaven. 

Applause!


----------



## edX (Jan 8, 2003)

fakeyboy - i didn't save copies and i don't remember details. besides i'm tired and i want to go to bed, not deal with this sh*t. the point is to not question each other's integrity. everyone here has the right ot be wrong. please reread the site rules if you still have questions. i think they say it pretty clearly.


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 8, 2003)

Okay Ed, I'm cool

Fine, for the record, I'm not 33, I'm not in New Zealand, I'm not retired. I've never worked on Wall Street. I'm very poor, and always have been. I live in my parents basement and eat cold cereal all day long in my underpants. When I'm not surfing here I surf for porn, because I'm not married, either.

Sorry for all the trouble. I just wanted to feel good about myself. Is that so wrong?


----------



## lonny (Jan 8, 2003)

tired of this argument...

I too want to applaud Apple for the way they handled the iApps thing. We get them for free, plus we get  a new browser!

I found myself jumping in front of my Mac applauding a webcasted Steve yesterday a few times!

Thanks for staying "Apple"! The .mac incident is ALMOST forgotten...


----------



## fakeyboy (Jan 8, 2003)

MacLuv, check your PM


----------



## fryke (Jan 8, 2003)

Okay. This thread is _not_ about WallStreet. This is Macintosh News & Rumors, this thread is about applauding Apple (or not, if you don't want to). Please keep the thread on track.


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 8, 2003)

Yes... I... applaud... Apple...


----------



## fryke (Jan 8, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 8, 2003)

Well, I for one am #$@% impressed with the keynote. I made the mistake of not staying up to watch it (I am in Australia) figuring it would just be a few speed bumps, a few changes to the iApps, and maybe some new device or other. When I went to the Apple site to see what I'd missed, it was actually more than they could fit on their main page format! Airport Extreme, two brand new PowerBooks, Safari, X11 Server, FireWire 800, and they're not charging for the iApps either ... Maybe it wasn't everything the whiners wanted, but I'd find it hard to think of any company that could create so much WOW-ocity in two hours.


----------



## Manta (Jan 8, 2003)

I know what you mean...thought about staying up..glad I didnt though cos now Im stuck watching the videos on Apples website and I cant keep my eyes off those powerbooks...oh the pain, the pain.

I dont think I have ever desired an inanimate object more so than now...damn you apple, you innovators you...I hate to love you...


----------



## baldprof (Jan 8, 2003)

I found this in another forum:

Also during the keynote, on the screen in large letters behind Steve:

"Open Source
We think it's great."

A personal finger from Steve to Bill. 

Ha, ha! Although the new browser was probably a personal something else.

I noticed that several times Steve referred to the type of integration shown by MS Office. I also noticed that the special offer on MS Office has been extended. (I pay attention to this because I have to use Office.)
But that is why I have ordered Keynote because it can work with Power Point. According to FedEx, I should get my copy soon. I am excited about this.


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fakeyboy _
> *No Macluv, there are no (legal) ways for a company to own it's own shares.  I used to work in Corporate Finance in the City (London's Wall St.) so please don't try and tell me how structured finance works. *



As this is incorrect and should be answered, I've moved it to the cafe under "Apple Stock".

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=177894#post177894

 <--- wishes he had a dancing banana


----------



## stealth (Jan 8, 2003)

i guess we should all applaud apple(yyyyeeeey). they did a great job. and i dont think anyone was expectin 17inch powerbooks(i read a rumor bout it a few hours before the keynote but i didnt really believe it)
all the other products are wonderful...
.... and i should applaud one more time for the iApps which will be kept free! there was a lot of dissapointment about a week ago with the articles about charging the iApps, i guess everyone rushed and jumped into conlusions. im glad i wasnt one of them 

i JUST wish they could have faster delivery dates on the new powerbook!!!(the 17inch powerbook will arrive in 9-11 weeks in Sweden...and i guess its even worst for Greece) ...


----------



## stealth (Jan 8, 2003)

btw way,... isnt Safari a great name for their browser ? everyone suggested various names but Apple surprised us ONCE again..

(and the blue ambient light under the keyboard of the new powerbook.. it looks amazin..) 

im all excited. cant wait to work with it


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 8, 2003)

Sarari is cute but I'm not sure I like the association I get... "It's a jungle out there" etc... makes it seem like the internet is "untamed" or "unclaimed territory", perhaps "mystery" and "adventure" comes to mind... perhaps when the internet was still an infant, but I think people pretty much have a handle on it now... I think Chimera, for example, is an excellent name for a browser, considering what a browser does.


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 8, 2003)

Boy, 'Sarari' really implies those things, doesn't it MacLuv?


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 8, 2003)

lol

yes, yes it does.


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 8, 2003)

But really, why not 'iSurf'?


----------



## edX (Jan 8, 2003)

well, one of the other things the developer i talked with said is that it ahs only been named safari recently. he declined to comment on the working codename. maybe steve just got back a trip to africa or something. 

i mean come on - m$ named theirs' explorer to keep in the same spirit as navigator. maybe this was steve's way of being funny and taking yet another shot at m$. 

_note to self:  i'm starting to notice that many geeks like things very straightforward and concrete - not into cutsey naming of products and forums. very odd considering the humerous codes established by unix. next major programming language should be called 'Code' to be successful._


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 8, 2003)

LOL...

Steve Jobs... "Out of Africa"...

I love cute names, Ed, but I don't consider "Safari" to be too cute... (I said "cute" to be polite... I think names like "Ayumi" are cute)...

I like iSurf, how about iTroll?

(Actually, I'd prefer it if Apple dumped the whole "i" thing).


----------



## boi (Jan 8, 2003)

i like the "Browser.app" idea. nice and simple like "Mail.app" and "Address Book.app".

oh well.


----------



## jeb1138 (Jan 8, 2003)

Anybody else notice a lot of the details Steve didn't seem to have time to mention in the keynote?
- X11 Public Beta
- Twice-as-fast superdrive in the Powerbook 17"
- The benefits and possibilites of Firewire 800 besides speed
- The fact that the PowerBook 12" uses PC2100 DDR RAM and that the PowerBook 17" uses PC2700 DDR RAM and has a 167 MHz system bus
- The hard drive for the PB 17" is Ultra ATA/100
- That airport extreme uses miniPCI (maybe the incompatibility with old models stopped that one)

What else did he skip over?  Am I forgetting all this stuff or did he really not mention it?


----------



## ex2bot (Jan 11, 2003)

ML, 

You crack me up

D


----------



## ex2bot (Jan 11, 2003)

ML, were you clenching your jaws as you wrote that? ("I. .  applaud . .  . Apple" oops, was a couple days ago)

Just askin' 

Go, Apple!

D


----------



## neutrino23 (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MacLuv _
> *LOL...
> 
> Steve Jobs... "Out of Africa"...
> ...



How about i"Surfin Safari"?


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MacLuv _
> *Sarari is cute but I'm not sure I like the association I get... "It's a jungle out there" etc... makes it seem like the internet is "untamed" or "unclaimed territory", perhaps "mystery" and "adventure" comes to mind... perhaps when the internet was still an infant, but I think people pretty much have a handle on it now... I think Chimera, for example, is an excellent name for a browser, considering what a browser does. *



Other than Tarzan not being out there on the WWW thing everything else is a jungle! TOO many sites with BS content... TOO many error messages while browsing the net... Viruses... Security holes... TOO many sites with problematic web page design and/or presentation... TOO many browsers fighting for TOO many "standards"... Many people trying to steal other people... The WWW is at least a jungle!

Safari may sound a bit dramatic but at least they didn't name it Seeker, Explorer, Navigator or something!


----------



## jesustoast (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MacLuv _
> *How about I give $10,000 in your name for every $50 you don't spend on Apple? *



How about I give you $0.00 in your name for every time you troll threads?


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jan 11, 2003)

hulkaros is right once again. The internet is far from controllable and there are new users each day. Windows users will never get a operating system called jaguar or a browser called safari. 
I could buy a copy of iLife but i couldn't use the iDVD software. So i'll just wait till i purchase a new mac.


----------



## MacLuv (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jesustoast _
> *How about I give you $0.00 in your name for every time you troll threads? *



How about people stop jumping to conclusions just because someone doesn't agree with your point of view?


----------



## Jason (Jan 11, 2003)

or how about we stop making personal attacks on each other and stick to the topic at hand.

this is a warning for a couple of you guys, cmon, play nice


----------



## Ugg (Jan 12, 2003)

I agree that Apple has come a long way in a short time.  I was getting to hate OS 9.  I like the way that the iApps will all work together.  For non techies like myself, that in and of itself is a godsend.  Also, Safari is a great browser for being Beta and a step in the right direction.  I hate IE and I really hate M$ snoopin policy.  Finally, the new books are great.  I only wish that I had the money for the 17 but a 12 is definitely within my budget, well at least later on in the year.

Thank Apple for giving us all an alternative to a thuggish M$.


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 12, 2003)

My congrats to Apple for their MWSF!

Now, as for iWhiners around here: Quit telling Apple to make OS X.x.x for x86! Quit telling them to go x86 for hardware!

Instead concentrate on current problems (some examples following):
-Are you REALLY satisfied with Speech capabilities? I know I'm not! I cannot speak to my TiBook in greek not even to "Get my mail"...
-Do you like the fact that in some countries like mine Greece, Apple is NOT there? Of course is that Rainbow Computer company but Mac Greek fellas know that RC is a shame for the Mac platform!
-Do you like the DVD player in OS X? I personally find it at least lacking! 8x speed forward, only? No timeline to point and click so in order for my movie to jump at that point? And many other things...
-DivX? Simply sucks on the Mac!
-Games? Where is Fifa? Believe it or not, MANY people do NOT buy a Mac because of the 90% lack of PC games and not only: Where are the conversions from PS2, XBOX, et al?
-Do you actually like the fact that is DAMN hard to burn if burn at all, multisession CDs using the built-in burning capabilities of OS X?
-Do you actually like the Sharing capabilties of OS X while talking about Internet Sharing? I for one NOT!
-Airport? Big freaking deal! What good is an Airport card when you are NOT able to use it while in a Wintel wireless network because of hard to configure reasons if NOT be able to configure it at all?
-Where is the DVD-R with 9GB/19GB of disk space? I know that isn't Apple's fault really but Apple is the one that can push the big fellas to bring those sweet DVD-R disks out! I for one prefer 1x speed recording with 9GB disks instead 4x or faster speed recording with 4GB disks ONLY...
-SonyEricsson mobile what? What about Nokia and other big players with Bluetooth devices? iSync with SE only? Bah!
-Rendezvous software and hardware... Where is it? Other than iChat of course! I want iTunes Rendezvous and I want it NOW!!!

And many other things that I believe play MUCH more bigger roles in the Mac platform and not those miserable x86 technologies... Don't you get it fellas? They too, are disgusted with the x86 situation and that's why in the last couple of years they spend BIG money trying to develop whole NEW CPUs, software solutions and other stuff... Trying fellas... Trying... While Apple did it, they still trying! CPUs with less MHz but better performance while at the same time less power consumption? Are we talking about Itanium2, Opteron, et al or G4 here? Digital Age using Windows Media Center enabled hardware? Are we talking about Macs again? To me things are clear: Apple is truly innovating! Now, all they have to do is innovate some more, innovate a LOT faster while at the same time innovate cheaper!  

Don't you guys even for a moment push Apple to x86 because the problem isn't there! Apple has the design, the imagination, the will, the guts to go where NO company can even think of let along take us there... To an easier, funnier, prettier, flashier, enjoyable computer place!

Aren't you guys get bored just by looking on a Windows XP monitor? I know they do! That's why they have all those skins in the first place! And guess what? Above all they use the Macs ones! Isn't this MORE than a compliment?

I wish I could have a cent everytime I hear a PC guy giving a WOW when he sees a Mac in action: I would be the richest man in the world and not that Gates guy


----------



## fryke (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *-Airport? Big freaking deal! What good is an Airport card when you are NOT able to use it while in a Wintel wireless network because of hard to configure reasons if NOT be able to configure it at all?*



I've never had any problems using Windows or Linux WiFi networks at all. Have you googled for your problems? What's there to configure, btw? If - at all - you only have to know the right user/pass combination or let the WAP know your MAC address.


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 12, 2003)

...compared to the ease of use with which a Mac access the wired networks of Windows systems, Airport isn't THAT automated...

Also, it isn't THAT compatible with other WiFi systems for Windows... Of course it could be said the other way around  

And of course I'm not talking about MY problems anyways... I'm talking about Airport in general  And yes, I can't wait to use Airport Extreme!


----------



## stealth (Jan 12, 2003)

all i know is that im waitin for my new 17inch powerbook to be delivered.... HAHAHAH he he he  and then i can sell it to buy a toshiba satellite laptop (hahhahaha) which will be obviously much better since it will have windows xp with service pack 3 and tha latest Microsoft word. and the latest Windows Media Player !


----------



## sheepguy42 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *-DivX? Simply sucks on the Mac!*


So write your own DivX app, isn't DivX an underground standard anyway? I only hear about it in reference to illegal downloading of movies and music videos. While I'd love to say I can do it (and VersionTracker has apps for it) I have no use for it.





> *
> -Games? Where is Fifa? Believe it or not, MANY people do NOT buy a Mac because of the 90% lack of PC games and not only: Where are the conversions from PS2, XBOX, et al?*


First of all, I have never heard of Fifa. Second, I have yet to find a game on the PC that I cared t have on Mac that isn't on Mac. Third, most new games I see on the latest consoles aren't even out on PC yet.


> *
> -Do you actually like the fact that is DAMN hard to burn if burn at all, multisession CDs using the built-in burning capabilities of OS X?*


I have seen free apps to do this, and I have Toast, which lets me do it just fine.





> *
> -Do you actually like the Sharing capabilties of OS X while talking about Internet Sharing? I for one NOT!*


Well, I haven't used it all that much, but when I did it worked great!


> *
> -Airport? Big freaking deal! What good is an Airport card when you are NOT able to use it while in a Wintel wireless network because of hard to configure reasons if NOT be able to configure it at all?*


I have never heard about any Airport configuration problems. As far as on a Wintel network, I walked into a wirelessly-networked Wintel based building with a 500mhz iBook w/ Airport, and I went to the Airport menu, and there was the network name. I clicked it, and was immediately able to browse the internet.


> *-Where is the DVD-R with 9GB/19GB of disk space? I know that isn't Apple's fault really but Apple is the one that can push the big fellas to bring those sweet DVD-R disks out! I for one prefer 1x speed recording with 9GB disks instead 4x or faster speed recording with 4GB disks ONLY...*


Yes, exactly, you for one. Apple is engaged in a Switch campaign, and consumers want speed. most of these consumers are not yet trying to make movies more than one hour, so 4GB is enough. Apple has to cater to consumers somewhere...


> *
> -SonyEricsson mobile what? What about Nokia and other big players with Bluetooth devices? iSync with SE only? Bah!*


Ok, here's something I can totally agree with; the alliance w/ Sony is dangerous and Apple better come up with more than one company to be compatible with or will no longer lead with Bluetooth support.


> *
> -Rendezvous software and hardware... Where is it? Other than iChat of course! I want iTunes Rendezvous and I want it NOW!!!*


Check Safari preferences. If you download the tiny app that makes our Apache web server Rendezvous-enabled, and turn on web sharing on any computers, you have the ability to have them automatically added to a menu in your bookmarks. Also, more is coming, I am sure. I want that iTunes update too, you know.


> *
> Don't you get it fellas? They too, are disgusted with the x86 situation and that's why in the last couple of years they spend BIG money trying to develop whole NEW CPUs, software solutions and other stuff... Trying fellas... Trying... While Apple did it, they still trying! CPUs with less MHz but better performance while at the same time less power consumption? Are we talking about Itanium2, Opteron, et al or G4 here? Digital Age using Windows Media Center enabled hardware? Are we talking about Macs again? To me things are clear: Apple is truly innovating! Now, all they have to do is innovate some more, innovate a LOT faster while at the same time innovate cheaper!
> 
> Don't you guys even for a moment push Apple to x86 because the problem isn't there! Apple has the design, the imagination, the will, the guts to go where NO company can even think of let along take us there... To an easier, funnier, prettier, flashier, enjoyable computer place!
> ...


  And that shpeal showing why I have so much respect for you (really- don't let the arguing fool you): you really get it. You understand the vision, the dream that Apple is after. I wish every PC user (AKA potential switcher) could read what you put down here, so they could get it too.


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 13, 2003)

Not a problem sheepguy42!  

I was just trying to play here what we call the Devil's advocate or if you prefer the Dark Side's Sith Lord  

Anyways, those things came from people who gave Mac a serious thought and in the end they went with the Dark Side  

I know: Too bad...

For them


----------

